# Nachosita, how much longer do you think?



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is the best I could do as far as a pooch pic. She's not very trusting of me yet, but we're working on it one alfalfa cube at a time.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Is this THE Mama Nacho?  I remember her kidding last time!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her bag doesn't look super tight. I think you will just have to keep an eye on her.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

No this is Nachosita, Mama Nachos daughter.  Nacho only kidded 2.5 months ago so no way would she be bred again so soon! lol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Dayna said:


> No this is Nachosita, Mama Nachos daughter.  Nacho only kidded 2.5 months ago so no way would she be bred again so soon! lol


Oh cool! Does Nachosita have the cool horns like her Mama? I don't remember seeming Mama Nachos new kids.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Her horns are not quite as cool as Mamas:










I'll get photos of her newest daughter, who I think her horns will be like her moms!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

As you can see from her photo on the kennel she's not very large so I'm guessing only 1 baby. But no baby yet.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She still has pretty horns  She looks quite a lot like her mom!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I think today is the day! Her ligs are gone gone gone and we've got quite a bit of goo....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Woohoo! Can't wait to see what she has...and what you'll name them

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

Dayna said:


> Her horns are not quite as cool as Mamas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you are in Hawaii and I am not too familiar with native plants there, but I am super-worried the branch in her pen looks like Oleander. It's not, right?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

That is a mango tree branch.....


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

Aaand I learn something new :wave: Thank you Dayna!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

And now it feels like her ligs are back? Mushy but feelable.

I don't know what to think! lol I didn't know ligs could "come and go" like this....


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah that can happen.... It stinks LOL


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. They can come and go. I never go by ligs.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She has also had amber discharge... I just don't know what to think! lol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Hmm, amber discharge makes me think she'll go soon...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

please tell me she's going to give birth soon?! :GAAH:

I can't take it anymore.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her bag looks fuller. She is definitely getting closer.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well it hasn't been quite an hour yet but anticipation is a killer what is she doing now? She's not practicing the doe code is she?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i've read amber goo is a good sign! anything???


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I just checked, nothing.

I did hold it's little hoof from outside her body! It was kicking up a storm while I was rubbing her belly.  So cool to feel that little pointy hoof.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can't wait to see babies


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So far no babies. I swear I have no idea whats going on with this doe. Liquid on, liquid off. Ligs on, ligs off. Udder full, udder not as full.

Can she be any more confusing?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

If the babies are still kicking she's probably not ready to go yet.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's not had her baby yet but here you can see her baby "bump" her about 3 seconds in!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201981836762223&l=4893177268301409817


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

How cute! I can't see Bree's move like that (due in 3.5-4.5 weeks), but she is a more solid, deep ribbed doe anyway.


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

Dayna said:


> She's not had her baby yet but here you can see her baby "bump" her about 3 seconds in!


Thank you for capturing and sharing that - way cool! :lovey:


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

I can't view it =(


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well the kid is still playing basketball inside her womb so probably not today!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Anything yet?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She bagged up heavily between last night and this morning and just gave birth. 1 boy and 1 girl. The girl has blue eyes! YAY!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

The girl with blue eyes:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww, congrats Dayna!! They are super cute....boy she held out a lot longer than i thought :lol:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

That's awesome Dayna! She did a good job.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are too cute! Sure went longer than expected.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what cuties!!!!! congrats!!!!! :stars:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations! ! OMG...they are cute

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------

